# Ohio State Parks Duck Blind Lotteries Set for August 20



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

More than 290 permits are available to hunters wishing to hunt ducks and geese from a blind at an Ohio State Park lake this waterfowl hunting season.More...

More...


----------

